# Dragonfly-Bmx kaufen?



## <Lobo> (20. August 2006)

Hi,

solche Threads können vielleicht nervig erscheinen, aber da ich absoluter Bmx Neuling bin würd ich gerne eure Meinung zu folgendem Bmx hören.

Ich habe ein Angebot dieses Bmx für 200 Euro + Versand und noch 4 Pegs kaufen zu bekommen. Es ist gebraucht. Würdet ihr mir den Kauf empfehlen?

Rahmen : Dragonfly
Gabel : Dragonfly Stahlgabel
Vr : Generixfelge mit Generixnabe
Hr : Sunrimsfelge mit Masterpartsnabe und ACS Freilauf
Kurbeln : Haro Fusion
Pedalen : Welgo Flatpedal
Kette : Kmc Koolchain
Kettenblatt : Fsa Grinder Sprocket
Steuersatz : Fsa The Pig
Lenker : Generix Stahllenker
Vorbau : Generix Alu Vorbau
Sattelstütze : Masterparts
Sattel : Masterparts
Griffe : Odi long neck
Reifen : Hi Demolotion Zeppelin 2.0
Vo Demolotion Trail Slayer 2.1
Bremse : Diateck Hombre

Der Verkäufer meint es wär ein Dragonfly Command und aus 4130er Cromo-Stahl.

Bilder:
Bild1
Bild2
Bild3


Gruß Lobo


----------



## BenjaminB (20. August 2006)

ich kann nur sagen, dass der sattel übel ist^^
wie alt ist das ganze denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <Lobo> (20. August 2006)

Laut Verkäufer ist das Teil 1 Jahr alt. Sattel ist ja nebensächlich, den kann man ja günstig austauschen. Mir gehts viel mehr darum ob die anderen Parts haltbar und ok sind oder obs das letzte scheiss Bmx ist.

Gruß Lobo


----------



## ZoMa (21. August 2006)

Ich finds ok. Kein Bike mit dem du ewig fahren wirst, aber ansonsten ist es eigentlich i.O.


----------



## carpeta (21. August 2006)

der Rahmen sieht verdächtig nach meinem Dragonfly Swat aus 

wenn dem denn so sein sollte is das teil aber älter, zumindest der Rahmen weil der ist nen 2003er Modell !  

edit: hab nen paar infos gefunden, anscheinend is es doch nen Command Rahmen, wobei ich keinen unterschied zu meinem sehe, wahrscheinlich wurde der nur umgelabelt und es müsste sich um ein 2004er Modell handeln.


----------

